# Hosen mit/ohne Sitzpolster-Sattel mit/ohne Polsterung



## Black Evil (11. Februar 2009)

Hi !
Bis jetzt fahre ich nur kurze Strecken und recht gepolsterte Sättel. Daher komm ich ganz gut ohne Sitzpolster klar.
Anders könnte dies zukünftig aber bei längeren Strecken werden. 

*Kann es sein, dass die Kombination Hose mit Sitzpolster-Sattel ohne Polster wesentlich langstreckentauglicher ist als Hose ohne Polster - Sattel mit Polster ?* 

Ich wundere mich nämlich immer darüber, was für Sado-Maso Instrumente hier als Sättel bezeichnet werden. 
Ein Sitzpolster könnte da ein Argument sein.

Die gepolsterten Hosen die ich bisher an hatte, waren mir zu Pampers-mäßig und das Polster schien mir viel zu dick. Vor allem in Kombination mit einem gepolsterten Sattel. Gibt es auch dünne Polster ?
Sollte ich auf einen ungepolsterten Sattel umsteigen, wenn ich längere Touren plane ?


----------



## dubbel (11. Februar 2009)

ich mach's kurz: 


Black Evil schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Kombination Hose mit Sitzpolster-Sattel ohne Polster wesentlich langstreckentauglicher ist als Hose ohne Polster - Sattel mit Polster?


ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masberg (11. Februar 2009)

Na klar ! Dass da noch keiner drauf gekommen ist. Kein Polster dafür weicher Sattel 
Das einfache liegt manchmal so nah...


----------



## Black Evil (11. Februar 2009)

Naja, soooo logisch ist das aber nicht ! Der Kurzstreckenrider oder der Anfänger könnte sich schon fragen, warum einige Hosen so dicke Polster haben oder einige Sättel so hart sind. Ich sitz zwar auch nicht erst seit gestern auf dem Rad, aber so richtig klar ist mir dieser Umstand auch nicht.
Ist dass denn eher geschmackssache, oder ganz eindeutig der Weg den ich gehen muß, wenn ich längere Touren wie etwa auch mal einen Alpencross plane ?


----------



## Schildbürger (11. Februar 2009)

Ein harter Sattel ist für lange strecken besser.
Wollte ich am Anfang auch nicht glauben. Mit Gel Sätteln (z.B. Specialized Phenom Gel) komme ich überhaupt nicht zurecht. Der ist zwar von der Form her gut, aber mir schmerzt es am Popo.
Am besten fand ich die Brooks Ledersättel waren mir dann aber zu breit. Auch so eine Sache, am Anfang denkt man ein breiter Sattel wäre bequemer, ist er aber nicht.
Da scheuert es an den Innenseiten der  Oberschenkel.

Je länger man fährt umso härter und schmäler werden die Sättel, ist wohl ein Naturgesetz.

Ich fahre auch so 30-40km in der Jeans ohne Polster mit den Sätteln.
Zur Arbeit oder wenn ich was zu erledigen habe.
Aber nur langsam, wenn es etwas sportlicher sein soll dann doch lieber mit Polster.
Interessant, mal sehen wie die Erfahrungen der anderen so sind.


----------



## Black Evil (11. Februar 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Da scheuert es an den Innenseiten der  Oberschenkel.



Die Erfahrung habe ich auch schon gemacht. Na, so langsam kommt ja Licht ins Dunkle und ich werde schlauer, warum ihr alle auf Satteln fahrt, die andere Leute zum Kaminholz spalten benutzen würden...


----------



## Tintera (11. Februar 2009)

Ich habe anfänglich einige Sättel ausprobiert: im Grunde ist es egal welcher Sattel, dein Hintern muß sich darauf wohl fühlen. Leichte Schmerzen sind am Anfang normal. Das Hinterteil gewöhnt sich daran und heute fahre ich in stinknormalen Jeans auf so einem Brett auch längere Strecken ohne Probleme( allerdings nur ausnahmsweise)


----------



## Black Evil (11. Februar 2009)

Fragt mich nicht mehr wo, aber ich habe mal vor längerer Zeit irgendwo gelesen, dass es mit harten,glatten Sätteln folgendes auf sich haben soll :

Wenn der Sattel weich gepolstert ist, massiert das Fleisch am Hintern auf dem Gesäßknochen herum, wodurch man Schmerzen und die bekannten Beschwerden bekommt. Die Kontaktfläche Sattel/Hose ist ohne Bewegung relativ zueinander.
Ein harter,glatter Sattel hingegen soll bewirken, dass die Hose, die jetzt das Polster beherbergt, unter den Kurbelbewegungen über die glatte Oberfläche des Sattels gleiten kann und somit das Fleisch auf dem Gesäßknochen geschont wird. Die Kontaktfläche Sattel/Hose gleicht durch Relativbewegung die Bewegungen aus.

Diese Theorie hört sich gut an, aber deckt sich das auch mit den Erfahrungen von euch Vielfahrern ?


----------



## Papa Mario (11. Februar 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Ein harter Sattel ist für lange strecken besser.
> Wollte ich am Anfang auch nicht glauben. Mit Gel Sätteln (z.B. Specialized Phenom Gel) komme ich überhaupt nicht zurecht. Der ist zwar von der Form her gut, aber mir schmerzt es am Popo.
> Am besten fand ich die Brooks Ledersättel waren mir dann aber zu breit. Auch so eine Sache, am Anfang denkt man ein breiter Sattel wäre bequemer, ist er aber nicht.
> Da scheuert es an den Innenseiten der  Oberschenkel.
> ...



Kann ich so voll und ganz bestätigen.



Black Evil schrieb:


> Fragt mich nicht mehr wo, aber ich habe mal vor längerer Zeit irgendwo gelesen, dass es mit harten,glatten Sätteln folgendes auf sich haben soll :
> 
> Wenn der Sattel weich gepolstert ist, massiert das Fleisch am Hintern auf dem Gesäßknochen herum, wodurch man Schmerzen und die bekannten Beschwerden bekommt. Die Kontaktfläche Sattel/Hose ist ohne Bewegung relativ zueinander.
> Ein harter,glatter Sattel hingegen soll bewirken, dass die Hose, die jetzt das Polster beherbergt, unter den Kurbelbewegungen über die glatte Oberfläche des Sattels gleiten kann und somit das Fleisch auf dem Gesäßknochen geschont wird. Die Kontaktfläche Sattel/Hose gleicht durch Relativbewegung die Bewegungen aus.
> ...



Es ist wohl so, daß dein Po sich in die Polster des Sattels drücken, daraus ergeben sich unschöne Druckstellen, und das wird mit der Zeit schmerzhaft.
Zudem ist die Kraftübertragung bei harten Sätteln besser.

Es ist so, ein Sattel sollte für lange und sportliche Touren ehr hart sein. Von der Breite zu deinen Po bzw den Beckenknochen passen. Daher würde ich nie einen Sattel den ich nicht getestet habe eim Versand bestellen.
Und auch das Polster in der Hose muß zu Dir passen.
Pauschale Frage ala "Welcher Sattel ist gut" kannst Du also knicken.
Da muß jeder seine Erfahung machen. Daher in ein gutes Geschäft gehen und sich beraten lassen und testen.

Gruß Papa

P.S. Auf den Trekingrad fahr ich nen etwas gepolsterten Gel, auf dem MTB nen "normalen Sportsattel" und auf dem Renner nen harten Ledersattel


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Februar 2009)

Thema Sattelwahl,
aus meiner Erfahrung heraus ist so das der Sattel gleich von Anfang an passen muss.
Wenn man nur 5 Minuten drauf sitzt (kleine Runde) und man sich nicht wohl fühlt und irgendwas nicht passt -> vergiss den Sattel sofort wieder, das hat keinen Zweck!
Da gewöhnst du dich nie dran.
Draufsetzten + wohlfühlen -> OK, den kann man in die engere Wahl ziehen.
Ausgiebige Probefahrt machen, eine möglichst lange Strecke.
Und sich merken nach wievielen km der Popo weh tut.
Wenn die Strecke, bis zum Schmerz beim nächsten Mal länger wird passt der Sattel.
Wenn nicht dann nicht.

Die Sattelneigung muss natürlich auch stimmen, das merkt man aber an der Druckverteilung.
Edit: Es ist nicht verkehrt bei den ersten Fahrten mit einem neuen Sattel, das Werkzeug zur Verstellung greifbar zu haben.
Dann kann man unterwegs die Position und die Neigung noch Feineinstellen.

Eine Empfehlung, welcher Sattel nun der Beste ist, kann man nicht geben. Das muss jeder selber testen.


----------



## clv_clv (13. Februar 2009)

Tach!
Also ich hab Erfahrung mit so nem Material gemacht, das nennt sich Outlast. Damit fahren sogar Profis wie Mayer Stevens (www.team-mayer-stevens.de). Die sitzen dann direkt mal 8 Stunden, also bei der Trans Germany, auf dem Rad.

Das ist auch relativ dÃ¼nn, und trotzdem wirklich effizien. Ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht, weils mich vor kurzem auch selbst interessiert hat. Die OberflÃ¤che von dem Polster is Coolmax. Das is besonders "saugstark" nenn ichs mal ^^. 
Man merkts ja auch beim Fahren. Das Material atmet durch, da merkt man fast nix vom schwitzen ^^ und vor allem, s reibt auch so gut wie Ã¼berhaupt nicht.

*Ich hab meins von *http://www.dowe-sportswear.com/

Die sin bei mir in der Umgebung, darum bin ich auf die gestoÃen. Hab da n Setangebot bestellt, mit Trikot und Hose, und in der Hose is das Outlastpolster drin. Im Set sin das gerade mal 79â¬. Ich fand das vollkommen ok, besonders weil ich relativ viel fahr.

Musst dir mal anschaun, die beraten dich sogar richtig gut, mir haben sie auch Hosen zum anprobieren geschickt, wegen der GrÃ¶Ãe, und weil ich das Polster erst mal sehen wollte bevor ich dann was falsches kaufe.

GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (13. Februar 2009)

outlast kenn ich nur als temperatur-regel-material. 
ich wusste nicht, dass das für einsätze verarbeitet wird - was soll das denn mit der frage bzgl. polster zu tun haben?


----------



## loretto6 (13. Februar 2009)

Es ist bitter, aber es hilft nur ausprobieren!

Ich komm bestens mit einem gepolsterten Specialized Rival zurecht, ob mit oder ohne gepolsterte Hose - aber bei mir läuft die Kraftübertragung auch über die Pedale


----------

